# Is anyone having a difficult time to get cherry blossom recipes?



## MD Fey (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm so nervous right now because it's been a while but I haven't gotten any cherry blossom recipe AT ALL. I've been popping balloons but they always give me bells and other stuff. I only have one cherry blossom recipe so far, which was obtained from Isabelle. Does anyone else have such problem? What should I do? D:


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 4, 2020)

Same I haven't gotten a one. Not even from Isabelle.

I've heard the best thing is to go for the solid colored balloons. Those should have the cherry blossom recipes, but I'm not entirely sure. Running back and forth on the right and left shores of your beaches is a good way to farm them as they should spawn from there.


----------



## fairyring (Apr 4, 2020)

yes i've gotten all of mine from message bottles and solid balloons! i've gotten a bunch in the last few days. i got the most at night while i was running around laying paths, maybe because i was out and about doing things and would just pop them as they blew by.


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 4, 2020)

i've gotten all the recipes- i traded for a couple of them, but i got around 10 by standing on one of my vertical beaches near the middle, and putting my sound up, multitasking, and whipping back to my switch right when i hear the high pitched whoooosh sound of a balloon. usually they're the bunny day ones, and often when they're the normal ones they just have like clay or a gym tee lmao, but i've gotten the DIYS this way, and it hasn't been too bad!

hope you all find luck and collect them all!


----------



## DrewAC (Apr 4, 2020)

It seems like the best way of getting them is to just hang outside and do things as you wait for solid balloons to fly by every now and then. It’s unfortunate that Bunny Day lasts longer than the cherry blossoms do, but at least all of those bunny day balloons have no effect on the solid ones spawning.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 4, 2020)

I haven't gotten very many either. Just in general, my regular solid color balloons have been awful lately. I've gotten 1k bells from them like 10 times in the past few days.


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 4, 2020)

I have all but 2.

One thing that seems to work for me is having cherry blossom petals in my inventory. No idea if it makes a difference, but yesterday I got none until I caught a couple petals and then my next two balloons in a row were cherry blossom recipes


----------



## Soigne (Apr 4, 2020)

only got one recently. i never got the one from isabelle & i haven't gotten any others since getting the clock. it's really upsetting :< i've been playing for hours each day and nothing.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm missing a few but the issue is two-fold. One: the recipes are rare so there's a higher chance of not getting them then there is of getting them, especially in balloons.  Two: Because the event is running concurrently with Bunny Day and ends two days before Bunny Day does, the majority of balloons that are going to pass through the sky are Bunny Day balloons making it even harder to get them since you can only get them from regular balloons anyway.

When it gets closer to the 10th I plan to ask people to craft the items I'm missing for me.  I'll even gather and provide the crafting materials out of my character's own pocket so they can save theirs.  And that's assuming I don't get the missing recipes before the event ends.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm only missing one now, but it took several hours of popping balloons across the past couple of days to get the ones I have. A lot of the balloons I found were just (ugly) clothes or bells.


----------



## mystery (Apr 4, 2020)

How do you get Isabelle to give you a diy? she mentioned the blossoms in the announcement but speaking to her hadn’t progressed anything.


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 4, 2020)

I only started recently but I doubt I’ll get them all with how low the chance is. Might have to try out the beach strat and see if that works for me.
Town hall might not even open before the event ends, so if Isabelle does give you one of the DIYs then that’s one I may not be able to obtain at all. I can’t help but wish the chances for these recipes was a tad higher.


----------



## chocopug (Apr 4, 2020)

I've only got the one from Isabelle. Been popping balloons, but nothing so far. I really want those items so I'll be disappointed if my luck doesn't change.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 4, 2020)

I only have like 3 or 4 , 1 coming from Isabelle.

It's REALLY annoying that there's only balloons from the whole Bunny Day event , and to make it worse I only get sky eggs , not even DIY Bunny Day recipes.


----------



## honeychi (Apr 4, 2020)

i popped balloons for 2 hours and didn’t get a single one lmao


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 4, 2020)

I literally only got the picnic basket recipe from Isabelle! It's so frustrating, like I don't even want the bunny day furniture yet it's all I get when I pop balloons.


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 4, 2020)

PajamaCat said:


> I literally only got the picnic basket recipe from Isabelle! It's so frustrating, like I don't even want the bunny day furniture yet it's all I get when I pop balloons.


Don't pop the egg balloons. Sakura recipes only come from regular balloons.


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 4, 2020)

xTurnip said:


> Don't pop the egg balloons. Sakura recipes only come from regular balloons.


Sadly I haven't even seen any regular balloons lately. Maybe if I ignore the egg balloons they'll start spawning? I think I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 4, 2020)

I have exactly half of them now (7 out of 14), so I'm doing pretty good. I was trying to grind them out today, but I kept mostly getting furniture, bells, or iron nuggets. I popped a lot of regular balloons over the course of the day and I only got 2. 

I was hoping to find more, preferably all of them, so I don't have to worry about it anymore. I guess the grind continues over the next week.


----------



## Jhin (Apr 4, 2020)

I managed to gather all the recipes over the course of 2 and a half days, and it was absolute hell. 2+ days of nonstop running down my beaches, repairing my slingshot, feeling disappointed everytime I saw one of those stupid egg balloons. I can still hear the wooshing noise in my head - it haunts me at night.

It's not _hard_ to collect the recipes, but it is very grindy and extremely tedious. If you have no life like me and don't think you will go insane at the repeated sound of running full speed up and down a virtual beach, you'll finish this event eventually. Not with your whole soul intact, however.


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 4, 2020)

Yes :/ I've gotten 4 recipes and today I got a duplicate one :v Most of my solid color balloons are giving clay, money, and random furniture :c


----------



## axo (Apr 4, 2020)

This is weird, and I don't know if it's relevant, but I have gotten way more solid-color balloons during the night rather than during the day, and have gotten only cherry-blossom recipes from solid-colors at night. So, maybe try balloon-hunting at night and not in the day?


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 4, 2020)

yeah, ive gotten lots while im landscaping my town.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 4, 2020)

I havent seen a regular balloon since Tuesday. I feel like the Bunny Day event is taking over everything, and personally I wish it was a weekend event versus running for about a week


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 4, 2020)

I haven't gotten any but I assume that's because i'm southern hemisphere

I also haven't gotten any tarantula islands either. Same assumption there. :'(


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 4, 2020)

I got my first duplicate today when I'm not even close to having all of them, so that's kind of obnoxious.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 4, 2020)

YES! So far I've only gotten the one from isabelle and the one for the wall clock. I can't wait for all this easter stuff to pass :/


----------



## RandomSanity (Apr 4, 2020)

So far I have got the one from Isabelle and a sakura bonsai which is really nice came randomly in the mail from one of my residents


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 4, 2020)

No


MD Fey said:


> I'm so nervous right now because it's been a while but I haven't gotten any cherry blossom recipe AT ALL. I've been popping balloons but they always give me bells and other stuff. I only have one cherry blossom recipe so far, which was obtained from Isabelle. Does anyone else have such problem? What should I do? D:



Not me, I have 9 so far and rarely look for balloon.  I get one or two a day.  I was worry today but then I turn on my game for the afternoon and got two recipes.  The clock and umbrella!


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 4, 2020)

I've received some of the cherry blossom recipes but I still have difficulty with getting them. Most of the time when I get balloons I either get the normal things that come out of the baloons or Bunny Day recipes or eggs, I always celebrate when I receive a cherry blossom recipe hehe


----------



## hammyc (Apr 4, 2020)

i have only four left and have been popping balloons for two hours today and havent gotten any more...


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 4, 2020)

I have none of them and I usually play for multiple hours per day. Nintendo should really up the chance of getting them from message in a bottle and balloons.


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 4, 2020)

PajamaCat said:


> Sadly I haven't even seen any regular balloons lately. Maybe if I ignore the egg balloons they'll start spawning? I think I'll have to give that a try.


They still spawn, egg balloons just spawn at ridiculous rates right now. You’ll get it!


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 5, 2020)

It’s too rare and random!  It’s almost a joke how many leaves I have and nothing to craft with


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 5, 2020)

I have like 2, and one is the one Isabelle hands out. I wish they were more common like the Bunny ones


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 5, 2020)

At first I wasn't getting recipes, but once I began to look out specifically for them I've begun getting them! I got 4 in the past day alone, which I know isn't a lot but its enough to keep my hopes up. Plus I've gotten the one from Isabelle, which I don't know when you get it? It seemed as if she had to have no news to tell me on that day for her to give it to me.


----------



## Flodorf (Apr 5, 2020)

Bunny Day Balloons and solid colored balloons appearance rates are independent. Sometimes a solid balloon will appear at the same time as a bunny balloon. Bunny balloons appear a lot more frequently than solid ones though.

I found 6 or 7 cherry blossom recipes so far, all from balloons. I noticed finding more of them when I stopped popping bunny balloons. Perhaps there's some diminishing returns involved?

You get Isabelle's recipe if there are no announcements and she has nothing better to do.


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 5, 2020)

I couldn’t get a single Cherry DIY during the day but tonight for some reason the normal balloons was much easier to find and I got 3 cherry diy’s.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 5, 2020)

I can’t remember off the top of my head how many there are all in but I’ve collected about 7 so far without actively hunting, as I wanted to get Bunny Day crafting out of the way first. I think focusing time on solely looking for the solid colour balloons and paying attention to when and where they spawn is probably the best route to finding them!


----------



## angiepie (Apr 5, 2020)

I wasn’t getting any of them for a second there but today I managed to get 4 so I got lucky


----------



## SimplyLuna (Apr 5, 2020)

It really all comes down to luck. I had no idea the cherry blossom event was running and I managed to score 3 when I was not even actively searching for them. That was on the 1st and 2nd day of April.
Day 3, nothing.
Day 4, I dedicated the whole day, on and off, popping all the solid balloons I could find. I finally managed to score one at around midnight. smh

There is still a couple more days left so here is to hoping that I can snag a few more on my own.
If I can't get them all, then hopefully I can find a kind soul to make the ones I am lacking.


----------

